# Rust packages



## tobiam (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,

I'd like to create some rust ports. My major hurdle is that there is no ports/Mk/Uses/rust.mk yet and while I am eager to learn stuff my Rust, Porting, Makefile, etc. skills are below what's needed for that.

I'd love to add ripgrep, as it is essentially working (compiling, etc.) out of the box, but not packaged yet. In general, I think there is quite some unused potential for new interesting ports and probably effort to make Rust work even better on FreeBSD lying in the existence of a USES=rust.

I'd also be willing to learn about how to create a file and looked at the Python one for a starter. My biggest problem there is that I am not sure what the minimum would be or whether I should do a USES=rust or much rather a USES=cargo (their "make").

Another thing I am not sure about is whether I'd need to pull each dependency (and its dependencies) in as separate ports or not. Perl ports mostly seem to do that, but from what I see that's not what is done in some Go ports.


----------

